# Odd Rear Window Problem



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, here is an interesting one. Not sure if anyone has ever noticed this or even has this problem, but here goes:

Step One: Roll windows down with Keyless Entry Remote
Step Two: Release the Button before the Rear Windows go all the way down.
Step Three: Turn on Car
Step Four: Attempt to use the Auto-Up Window Switch to roll the Rear Passenger Window up.

Problem: The window will _not_ roll up automatically. The Switch has to be held the entire time to get the window to roll up.

After a time, the AutoRollUp works again. I plan on testing a few more variables, such as rolling the windows all the way down and seeing what happens. I also plan on testing rolling the windows up with the Door Lock and see what happens.

I just found it odd. All three other windows work fine in this scenario, just the right rear has a problem.

Anyone else willing to give this a try and see what happens?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I will try it as soon as I leave work and let you know what's goin down! I swear a little troll sits in my back seat and stops my rear window from rolling up (auto up) sometimes, so maybe this is the real problem.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't suppose someone gave this a try?

I would be most interested if 2002 owners tried it. A lady I work with has a 2001 E46 and hers does not experience this glitch.

Any help would be great.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *I don't suppose someone gave this a try?
> 
> I would be most interested if 2002 owners tried it. A lady I work with has a 2001 E46 and hers does not experience this glitch.
> 
> Any help would be great. *


I sure did, yesterday and this morning, and I had no problems. :dunno:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, thanks for trying. Hopefully, a 2002 325i owner will catch this thread and give it a try.

Not sure if it really constitutes something worth trying to get fixed, but it is kind of annoying.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *Well, thanks for trying. Hopefully, a 2002 325i owner will catch this thread and give it a try.
> 
> Not sure if it really constitutes something worth trying to get fixed, but it is kind of annoying. *


I think it definitely constitutes something to get fixed. It's one of those features I could probably live without, but since I have it, I want it to work dammit! I'm sure you feel the same.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> I think it definitely constitutes something to get fixed. It's one of those features I could probably live without, but since I have it, I want it to work dammit! I'm sure you feel the same.  *


Well, it works. It just does not work immediately after rolling my windows down with the remote. Not something I even do all that often, but still something I would like fixed.

I just thought it might be one of those glitches that is in every 2002 325i. Who knows. I will definately have the dealer take a look.


----------

